# Now that's what I call biceps. (Eddie Moyzan)



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 5, 2005)

Check this

http://rapidshare.de/files/1468296/Eddie_Moyzan.wmv.html


----------



## Mags (Oct 10, 2005)

they are fuckin huge guns


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2005)

They are motherfucking huge fucking biceps. Fuck. Maybe the key to bigger arms is smoking more joints...


----------

